# Best surface for water droplets?



## droidz (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys, im trying to do some macro stills of water droplets (high speed isn't for me as of yet xD)

but whenever i get a water droplet on to a surface, they dont cohere  really well; they spread out and form a sort of flattened surface. i've  seen some photos and those people seem to get the water droplets as a  perfect orb on the sitting surface. so is it because my droplet is too  big, or is there a good surface for water to sit on and not spread out? 

thanks! 

example of a water droplet of mine:


----------



## droidz (Dec 27, 2010)

nevermind got it. just increase the surface tension of the water itself abit


----------



## Bynx (Dec 27, 2010)

How about a drop of glycerine on a dvd?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 28, 2010)

(Hey, why you presented this as a failed attempt? rather you could have mentioned this as a special try of yours  . I liked it very much )

(Regards   )


----------



## droidz (Dec 28, 2010)

Bynx said:


> How about a drop of glycerine on a dvd?



oooo that could work well. ima try it today 




Frequency said:


> (Hey, why you presented this as a failed attempt? rather you could have mentioned this as a special try of yours  . I liked it very much )
> 
> (Regards   )



haha i kinda like how the the image turned out too, but in the sense of a water droplet, its more like a water bed xD


----------



## changoleon (Dec 28, 2010)

Always look at the positive side of things


----------



## droidz (Dec 28, 2010)

changoleon said:


> Always look at the positive side of things



what do you mean? im just trying to improve lol.

on another note, here's a try with some feathers and salted water. much better, no?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful shot; did you change its original color?

Regards


----------



## droidz (Dec 29, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Beautiful shot; did you change its original color?
> 
> Regards



no it came out blue cuz i fired the flash against a white piece of paper in the background. didn't use the flash white balance, but turned out i liked the color so i kept it


----------



## anandonaqui (Jan 4, 2011)

try a drop of water on wax. In principle, you want something that is highly hydrophobic, and the most common hydrophobic substance that I can think of is wax. Or you can rub a thin layer of wax on whatever you want and it will have the same effect.


----------

